
Show HN: Bedtime Bulb – Low-blue light bulb for healthy sleep – Amazon Launch - yeutterg
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07H49N46N
======
yeutterg
TL;DR: Bedtime is a low-blue light bulb for healthy sleep. We're launching on
Amazon with an introductory price of $12.99, expiring after tomorrow:
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07H49N46N](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07H49N46N)

\-----

Hey HN,

For almost a decade, I've been trying to solve the problem of blue light
disturbing sleep and circadian rhythms. On computers and phones, software like
f.lux and Night Shift are great options, but the solutions for the physical
world just aren't great.

Bedtime Bulb ([https://bedtimebulb.com/](https://bedtimebulb.com/)) is
changing that. I wanted to create a simple, affordable lighting product that
lets you see at night while drastically reducing blue light. You can learn
more about my story and the creation of Bedtime Bulb here:
[https://medium.com/@yeutterg/bedtime-bulb-the-origin-
story-b...](https://medium.com/@yeutterg/bedtime-bulb-the-origin-
story-b48932df1723)

Bedtime Bulb is really simple to use: just replace the light bulbs you would
use in the evening with Bedtime Bulb. It casts a warm, relaxing glow that has
less sleep-interrupting blue light than LED, halogen, and incandescent
lighting. It even has less circadian input than other products that claim to
do the same thing.

To celebrate our Amazon (US only) launch, we are offering a special
introductory price of $12.99. After tomorrow (Tuesday), the price will
increase to $16.99.

Order your Bedtime Bulb today:
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07H49N46N](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07H49N46N)

Greg

~~~
zild3d
Hm very cool, I've used f.lux for a while now and can definitely see the use
case for a nightstand lamp.

Also like that there's no awkward app to deal with, just replace the bulb and
forget about it.

~~~
yeutterg
My thoughts exactly! Thank you for your interest!

------
yeutterg
Hey all, we had a very successful launch, having grown 50% in the first week
and an additional 29% so far this week.

As thanks to the YC community, I'm extending a 10% discount on Bedtime Bulb
until 10/31.

Just add as many Bedtime Bulbs as you want to your Amazon cart and use the
code HNFORUMS at checkout.

Product link:
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07H49N46N](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07H49N46N)

Greg

Bedtime Bulb

[https://bedtimebulb.com/](https://bedtimebulb.com/)

------
ryant0204
My company is a top 1000 retailer on Amazon and we can help you get your
product moving on the platform. There are a few things that you need to do to
make that happen.

If you want to reach out we can discuss potentially working together. We
manage a number of legacy brands in the Health and Personal Care category. My
contact info is in the forum. I posted it a few weeks back

~~~
yeutterg
Thank you so much for the offer. I will reach out today!

